# All Slavic languages: падання/падіння/спад



## Selyd

*На русском:*
Свободное _*падение*_ тел.
*Падение* на землю.
*Падение* напряжения.
*Українською:*
Вільне *падання* тіл.
*Падіння* на землю.
*Спад* напруги.
Як в інших слов'янських мовах?


----------



## Orlin

В болгарском языке:
Свободно *падане* на телата.
*Падане* на земята.
*Спадане/спад/падане* на напрежението. (Я думаю, что варианты в этом порядке по частоте употребления, начиная с самого частого.)


----------



## Sobakus

По-моему тут просто дважды образовано отглагольное существительное: современное *падання* (*падание* по-русски) образовано от глагола *падати*, а *падiння*(*падение*) - более древняя форма, возможно образованная прямо от *пасти*. А может даже быть, что древность тут ни при чём, одно просто от совершенного вида, а другое - от несовершенного, как например пары: откровение - открывание, включение - включание, растение - возрастание.


----------



## marco_2

In Polish:

swobodne spadanie ciał - свободное падение тел
upadek na ziemię - падение на землю
spadek napięcia - падение напряжения


----------



## VelikiMag

Srpski (ijekavski):
Slobodan pad tijela;
Pad na zemlju;
Pad napona.


----------



## ilocas2

In Czech:

1. volný pád těles
2. pád na zem
3. pokles napětí


----------



## tyhryk

Selyd said:


> *Українською:*
> Вільне *падання* тіл.


Вільне ПАДІННЯ тіл


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

1. voľný pád telies
2. pád na zem
3. pokles napätia


----------



## Orlin

VelikiMag said:


> Srpski (ijekavski):
> Slobodan pad tijela;
> Pad na zemlju;
> Pad napona.


Da li je _padanje_ moguće? Bilo bi logično, zar ne?


----------



## Selyd

Sobakus said:


> По-моему тут просто дважды образовано отглагольное существительное: современное *падання* (*падание* по-русски) образовано от глагола *падати*, а *падiння*(*падение*) - более древняя форма, возможно образованная прямо от *пасти*. А может даже быть, что древность тут ни при чём, одно просто от совершенного вида, а другое - от несовершенного, как например пары: откровение - открывание, включение - включание, растение - возрастание.


Sobakus, больше склоняюсь ко второму - *"от несовершенного, как например пары: откровение - открывание, включение - включание, растение - возрастание". *По крайней мере, если говорить о современном употреблении.
*В первом предложении речь идет о процессе, во втором - о результате, в третьем - тоже о результате.*
Наблюдаетстя постоянное смешивание первого и второго: в учебниках физики - "_Вільне падіння тіл_".
Дякую всім за обговорення.


----------



## Duya

Orlin said:


> Da li je _padanje_ moguće? Bilo bi logično, zar ne?



Moguće je, ali nije idiomatično. Meni implicira iterativnu radnju (koja se ponavlja).

Npr. Google daje 449 pogodaka za "slobodno padanje", a 36,200 za "slobodni pad" i 64,300 za "slobodan pad".


----------



## DarkChild

Orlin said:


> В болгарском языке:
> Свободно *падане* на телата.
> *Падане* на земята.
> *Спадане/спад/падане* на напрежението. (Я думаю, что варианты в этом порядке по частоте употребления, начиная с самого частого.)


Освен това имаме и *падение*, например морално падение.


----------



## Orlin

darkchild said:


> Освен това имаме и *падение*, например морално падение.


Безспорно, но според мен тази дума не се вписва в никой от контекстите на тази тема.


----------

